# Can A shiif in pH cause fin rot?



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys(and girls) my tank is going through a algae bloom which I believe was due to my girlfriend putting in a large piece of cuttlebone in which I believe raised our pH to abnormal levels of 9+ from the usual 7.2 - 7.4.
Now one of our guppies has been acting a bit weird and his tail fin is a bit uneven looking from how it usually is, as well as one of our panda cories seems to be losing part of his dorsal fin and his tail fin.
So, could this sudden shift in pH be causing a case of fin rot? We do have some german rams but they have never shown any aggression apart from chasing the other rams around sometimes


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've read that high PH can cause fin rot. From the pictures I've seen, you'd know whether it was bitten or eroded off from bacteria\infection.

As far as cuttlebone causing a 9ish PH level, to me that makes little sense, as the carbonates that would raise the KH and PH wouldn't be effective after reaching a certain level with in 7ish PH range I believe (it needs acidity to dissolve it). So I don't think that would be the issue unless perhaps there was decaying matter still attached to it.

I'm really not sure, I've never had PH raise anywhere higher than about 7.5 for FW.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

pH swings can indirectly cause fin rot as the water parameter change may stress the fish causing secondary issues such as fin rot, gasping, lost of slime coat, ick, etc etc. Stabilize your water as best you can. Fish are hardy, just depends on how much stress they can endure before falling ill.


----------

